
Ask HN: Getting Started Again After 2 Decades - myfirsthntosser
I&#x27;m posting this, because... well I don&#x27;t know how to get going again.  I&#x27;ve been doing tech for a long time; I&#x27;ve done operating systems, back end things, cloud things, security things... basically all the things.  I&#x27;ve also only ever worked on closed source - and had contracts that prohibit things on the side - all legal in the jurisdictions I&#x27;ve worked in.<p>I&#x27;ve also never had a resume - ever.  For 25 years jobs, consulting, and whatever has just worked out. It also means that I literally don&#x27;t know what to do now.<p>I&#x27;ve moved to another country. There&#x27;s no tech here, and no network to speak of. Remote boards seem to mostly be not remote, or &quot;yeah it says remote, but we want you here&quot;.  My other favourite is &quot;oh, you&#x27;re not American, sorry&quot;.<p>So how do you get started?  How do you write a resume that matters in tech? How do you get people to even notice you anymore, or to grab their attention?<p>I&#x27;m now at wits end, especially with the collapse of worldwide markets.
======
sturza
I can help you build a resume. I got the last dev without a resume hired last
week(now he has a resume). Contact info in my profile.

